
Oresund Bridge, Wonder of Civil Engineering (2014) - DoreenMichele
http://traveltripjourney.blogspot.com/2014/08/oresund-bridge-mega-structure-between.html
======
filleokus
Except the bridge and tunnel itself the project is interesting because it both
finished ahead of schedule, and within budget [0]. We've studied it in a
project management course as an example of excellent project leadership.

Another interesting tidbit is that Peberholm [1], the artificial island have
acted as an interesting experiment ground for biologists.

[0]: [https://group.skanska.com/projects/57321/Oresund-
Bridge](https://group.skanska.com/projects/57321/Oresund-Bridge) [1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peberholm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peberholm)

~~~
WorldMaker
Fun tidbit (from the Wikipedia article) that Peberholm is named "Pepper Islet"
as intentional joke that it's neighboring natural island is Saltholm ("Salt
Islet").

~~~
Symbiote
"Holm" is a valid, though obsuce, English word. We can quite reasonably
translate the two holms as "Pepper Holm" and "Salt Holm".

------
interfixus
I have crossed this bridge a fair number of times, by car as well as by train.
An engineering marvel, I'm sure, and presumably an efficiency upgrade from the
ferries, though I actually used to enjoy those. But aesthetically it will
never catch my fancy. There's something unbalanced, something visually
completely off, by this giant construction solidly anchored to land at one
end, and then ignominiously disappearing into a seeming whole in the water at
the other. There were good reasons for this solution, yes, I'm aware. But it
still looks wrong.

~~~
arghwhat
It's an _enormous_ efficiency upgrade. It's also an enormous convenience
upgrade.

That's odd. I actually like the tunnel part, although it can be troubling to
think about how what keeps you from drowning are a few rubber gaskets that
deal with expansion/contraction of the tunnel.

I find the bridge itself to be very rough and industrial in its design. I was
never fond of raw concrete structures.

------
jonahrd
Is this image [1] the same bridge? It looks quite different from the other
shots.

[1] [https://charismaticplanet.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/08/253...](https://charismaticplanet.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/08/253-1024x586.jpg)

~~~
firelemissiles
Not the same bridge no.

A lot of stuff seems weird about the article. It looks like the information is
scraped from different sources and then stitched together into a badly written
article.

------
rags2riches
Was this written by a bot? It's terrible.

~~~
dang
We changed the URL from [https://charismaticplanet.com/oresund-
bridge/](https://charismaticplanet.com/oresund-bridge/), which looks like a
spam site, to one that showed up when Googling text from the article.

